# Hello, Seattle!



## vjordan (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I am a fairly new beekeeper in Seattle, WA. I want to gain insight and advice from those more knowledgable than myself, so that I can keep my little bees safe and happy!

If I were to want to ask something about dealing with brood comb management in a Langstroth hive, where should I post the question? 

Thanks, and I'm excited to be here!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I lived in Seattle for 14 years and don't miss it a bit! 


>> If I were to want to ask something about dealing with brood comb management in a Langstroth hive, where should I post the question? 

The _Beekeeping 101 _forum would be a good choice: http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?239-Beekeeping-101


----------



## vjordan (Aug 18, 2016)

Ahhhh it does have its ups and downs 

Thank you! I'll certainly check that out, because I've been having some issues arise. Nothing awful, just needs a solution!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## janellesHoneyRockets (Sep 6, 2013)

hello if u need advice to or help with questions I'm in renton3rd year beekeeper, and mama to 5 hives,Welcome


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vjordan (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you, everyone!

@janellesHoneyRockets: Might take you up on that offer to ask a few things! Thanks!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource.


----------

